# Anyone done Corinth Canal boat trip ?



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We'd like to do a boat trip through the Corinth Canal. There's the _ Canal Vista _ trip from Isthmia advertised which looks just the job.

Has anyone done this -or any other trip- and can pass on hints and tips ?

We'd presumably leave the van at Isthmia- is there secure parking ? How far in advance would we have to book in mid-April ? Are there buses back to Isthmia if we don't return on the boat ?

G


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Chris;

We've only seen it from either end and driven over the top but I notice you mention Isthmia, are you intending to stay in the area?

Back in 2002 we stayed at Camping Isthmia Beach which is fairly close to the canal, its a nice site and if memory serves correct i'm sure they organised trips direct from the site, might be worth an email to ask if they still do them...

http://www.campingisthmia.gr/homiegb.htm

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=2121

Pete


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Peejay...you're a star ! Thanks very much for this and I'll e-mail immediately.

G


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

No problem, do let us know if/when you get a reply, we might fancy that trip ourselves this year.

Pete


----------



## Gazburger (Feb 26, 2008)

my wife chartered a yacht a few years ago and went through from west to east when you looked back you would swear you were going downhill arealy strange experiance gazz


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Gazburger said:


> my wife chartered a yacht a few years ago and went through from west to east when you looked back you would swear you were going downhill arealy strange experiance gazz


Interesting- we'll look out for that. Thanks

No reply from the campsite so far- guess they are on winter break.

G


----------

